# Sticky  SUPER STICKY: Butcher - Feed - Growth - Pasture - Vaccine - Taint



## highlands

This is a super sticky thread. It links to several important threads that have accumulated at the top of the forum. I'm setting it up as a single pass through station for these threads to save space on the forum. These are all important topics that should be _especially_ visited by new members but are of interest to everyone.

*Butchering:*
_Carcase Meat Ratio Conversion of Hanging Weight to Live Weight_

_Resources for Meat Processing, Slaughter & Butchering_

*Feeding:*
_Feeding Question_
_Grass FedPigs_
_Feeding Hay_
Hay Fed Pigs
_Feeding Milk_
_Feeding Pigs on a Budget_
_Alternative Pig Feed_
_Improvements in Feeding through Alternative Feed Stragies_
_What Not to Feed Pigs_

*Growth:*
_Pig Growth Rates and Weights_

*Location:*
_Please be sure to fill in your location in your user profile to make discussion clear._

*Pasture:*
_Pasturing, Planting, Rotational Grazing_

*Taint/Castration:*
_Discussions of Boar Taint, How to Castrate, Why to Castrate, etc._

*Vaccine:*
Vaccinating Pigs

*Costs:*
Cost of Raising a Pig

There is a tremendous amount of information in these threads on each of these topics. Explore them.

Discussions on these topics can continue in each of these open threads. If you have suggestions on threads to add to this Super Sticky please leave links here.

-Walter


----------

